# Billing for DOT physicals & annual physicals



## Awren (Feb 17, 2015)

Hello all,  I was wondering if anyone could shed some light on a billing question I had.  In a rural health clinic setting if a patient comes in for a DOT physical but also wants to have their annual physical done at the same time can the facility seperate the two?  For example, make an appointmnent for the DOT physical & a seperate appointment for the annual on the same day.  Can the facility seperate the claims in order to recieve reimbursement for the things that normally would not get paid for in a DOT physical but would be paid in an annual visit?  I'm new to the rural health setting & am not used to the rules associated.  I am concerned that this could be viewed as unbundling?  
Thanks


----------



## mizbee79 (Apr 4, 2018)

Have you any answers? I have the same question. We bill them out separately. Now with the "fit2fly" physicals being allowed to be performed by PCP's instead of an Aeromedical Examiner, we have patients coming in for "wellness" and having the provider fill out the paperwork while they are there! Just curious how other facilities are handling this!?


----------

